# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հեռուստատեսություն, Ռադիո, Տպագիր մամուլ > Սերիալներ >  Breaking Bad

## impression

Breaking Bad-ն իմ նայած սերիալներից ամենասիրելին ա դեռ: Սա պատմություն է քիմիայի ուսուցչի մասին, ով համեստ եկամուտ ունի, տունը կրեդիտով են վերցրել, որդին հաշմանդամ է, իսկ կինը պատրաստվում է երկրորդ երեխան ունենալ: Այս ամենով հանդերձ գլխավոր հերոսը, նույն ինքը քիմիայի ուսուցիչը, նույն ինքը Ուոլթր Ուայթը մեկ էլ հանկարծ պարզում է, որ ինքը քաղցկեղ ունի, ու ամենայն հավանականությամբ շուտով մեռնելու է: Բուժումն էնքան թանկ է, որ անգամ երազել չի կարող դրա մասին: Սակայն Ուոլթը չի հանձնվում: Նա ոտով-գլխով մտնում է նարկոբիզնեսի մեջ: Հայտնագործում է մետամֆիտամին ստանալու նոր եղանակ, որով էլ դուրս է գալիս սև շուկա: 

Ֆիլմն ահավոր հետաքրքիր ու դինամիկ է նկարված, ամենաշատը ինձ դուր են գալիս էն պահերը, երբ Ուոլթին արդեն բռնելու են, էլ արդեն անհնար է կասկածներն իր վրայից հանելը /մանավանդ որ թմրադեղերի դեմ պայքարի բաժնում աշխատում է Ուոլթի քենու ամուսինը ու հենց նա է ընկած Ուոլթի հետևից ողջ ֆիլմի ընթացքում/, բայց ամեն անգամ իր ճկուն խելքի ու խորամանկության շնորհիվ նա կարողանում է խուսափել թե բռնվելուց, թե մահից: Իհարկե, ոչ միշտ է հաջողվում բոլորին խաբել: 

Շատ կլանող սյուժե ունի, շատ սիրուն ա նկարված. բա միջի սիրուն տղեն՝ Ջեսսի՜ն.... ախ Ջեսսի, Ջեսսի, իրականում քո խաթր եմ նայել սերիալը  :Love: 

Մի խոսքով, եթե նայել եք կամ որոշեք նայել, էկեք ստեղ կիսվենք տպավորություններով:
Մինչև հիմա եղած սեզոնների քանակը՝ 5, կարծում եմ, որ մնացել է ընդամենը ութ սերիա, որ ավարտվի ֆիլմը: Դա էլ կլինի այս օգոստոսին:
նկարահանումները սկսվել են 2008-ից: 
IMDB վարկանիշը՝ 9,4

----------

Chilly (04.06.2013), Jarre (21.07.2013), Two-Face (08.06.2013), Աթեիստ (04.06.2013), Ռուֆուս (21.07.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Երկրորդ սեզոնի մեջտեղներն եմ հասել, սկզբում նենց ոչինչ էր, հետո գնալով սկսեց հետաքրքրանալ, հիմա կասեի, որ տեսածս լավագույն սերիալներից մեկն ա: Շատ ա դուրս գալիս, որ ամեն սերիայում լարվածությունը նույն ուժգնությամբ պահպանվում է, դերասանական խաղն էլ արտակարգ բարձր որակի ա: Հուսանք մինչև վերջ նույն որակով կընթանա:

Հա, Լիլ, գանք քո սիրելի Ջեսսիին, կյանքում տենց դեբիլ ու ոչ կոմպետենտ լակոտ չէի տեսել, բայց դե էդ տղեն երևի թե սերիալի ամենատաղանդավոր դերասանն ա  :Jpit:

----------

impression (21.07.2013), Jarre (28.09.2013), Աթեիստ (21.07.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Եկել եմ ասեմ Սոլ Գուդմենը վե՜րջն ա, երբ էկրանին ա հայտնվում, խինդն ու ուրախությունը անպակաս ա լինում... Չորրորդը համարյա թե վերջացնում եմ...

----------

Sagittarius (11.10.2013)

----------


## impression

ձենն ա չէ սպանում  :LOL:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> ձենն ա չէ սպանում


Թե ձենը, թե 50-60ականների թվականների ոճով մազերը կողքի սանրած պրիչոսկեն, թե նախնադարյան կաստյումները, թե սարկազմը  :Jpit:  Էլ որն ասեմ  :Smile:

----------

impression (17.08.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Հինգերորդ սեզոնն էս ինչ գազանություն ա  :Scare:  Ուոլթին նենց հավեսով գլխից կխփեի, լրիվ հաբռգել ա:

----------

impression (19.08.2013), Աթեիստ (19.08.2013)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Հինգերորդ սեզոնն էս ինչ գազանություն ա  Ուոլթին նենց հավեսով գլխից կխփեի, լրիվ հաբռգել ա:


Ստեղ են ասել՝ «Декстера на вас нету» ։)

----------

impression (19.08.2013), Jarre (16.11.2013), Նաիրուհի (06.02.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Էս սերիալի մեջ էն ա դուրս գալիս, որ չես կարող ասել, թե կոնկրետ երբ կամ կոնկրետ որ դեպքից հետո է Ուոլթը վատը դառնում: Իրականում ինքը հենց սկզբից էլ ուռոդ էր, իզուր էի սկզբներում ինձ իր համար տենց կոտորում...  :Sad:

----------


## Անվերնագիր

Ես լավ հետ եմ  ընկել, նոր 2-րդ սեզոնի 2-րդ սերիան եմ նայում  :Jpit:

----------


## impression

Հայկ, էդ որ վերջացնես, անցի Դեքստերին, բայց արդեն ես քո հոգեկանի համար պատասխանատու չեմ  :LOL:  
որ սրանից ես տենց քեզ կոտորում, Դեքստերից կոնկրետ կխելագարվես դու

----------

Jarre (16.11.2013), Աթեիստ (20.08.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Հայկ, էդ որ վերջացնես, անցի Դեքստերին, բայց արդեն ես քո հոգեկանի համար պատասխանատու չեմ  
> որ սրանից ես տենց քեզ կոտորում, Դեքստերից կոնկրետ կխելագարվես դու


Ախր էդ Դեքստերը չափից դուրս երկար ա... Մինչև էդ 8 սեզոնն ու 92 սերիան նայեմ, կծերանամ... Ամառուկն էլ էն կողմից համոզում ա, որ Բորջիաները նայեմ...  :Sad:  Սրտիս ձայնը Բորջիաների կողմից ա, պատմական սերիալ նայելով էդ մանյակներից մի քիչ կցվրվեմ  :Smile:

----------


## impression

այ մարդ ինչ Բորջիա!!!! վերջացրու
Դեքստեր նայի ասում եմ, հաստաաաատ Դեքստեր նայի
թե ասա ինչ ես էս անճաշակ Բորջիամոլի հետ գլուխ դրել, գնա Թրու Բլադդ նայի էլի, աաախխխ, նոր սեզոն կա արդեն, ես գնացի՜

----------

Freeman (24.08.2013), Jarre (16.11.2013), Աթեիստ (20.08.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Լավ էլի, Թրու Բլադը վաբշե նայելու բան չէր, մեկուկես սեզոն մի կերպ ձգեցի, հետո ներվերս էլ չդիմացան:

Լավ, սենց կանեմ, մի էպիզոդ Բորջիա կնայեմ, մի էպիզոդ Դեքստեր, որն ավելի շատ հավանեցի, էդ էլ կշարունակեմ  :Smile:

----------


## impression

էլ դու ստեղ հետս առևտուր մի արա
Դեքստեր նայի, ի դեպ ասեմ, էդ քո ասած ութ սեզոնում ծերանալու մասինը լրիվ էն մասին ա խոսում, որ դու ուղղակի խաբար չես, թե ինչ ա գալու գլխիդ: ես ամեն սեզոնը մի գիշերում եմ նայել՝ 12 ժամ ամեն սեզոնի համար:  :Tongue:

----------

Աթեիստ (20.08.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> էլ դու ստեղ հետս առևտուր մի արա
> Դեքստեր նայի, ի դեպ ասեմ, էդ քո ասած ութ սեզոնում ծերանալու մասինը լրիվ էն մասին ա խոսում, որ դու ուղղակի խաբար չես, թե ինչ ա գալու գլխիդ: ես ամեն սեզոնը մի գիշերում եմ նայել՝ 12 ժամ ամեն սեզոնի համար:


Լիլ, դու լրիվ աննորմա՜լ ես, ես էդքան ստամինա չունեմ  :Jpit:  Ուֆ է, դնում եմ առաջին սեզոնը քաշելու: Բայց որ լավը չի եղել, դու չփոշմանես, էն խայտառակ նկարներդ գցելու եմ ՖԲ ու Ակումբ, դեռ մի բան էլ թագ եմ անելու  :Jpit:

----------

Hayk Avetisyan (30.08.2013)

----------


## impression

տո հլը տես քեզ առաջին սեզոնից հետո կարում ե՞նք դեմից քաշենք
կհանդիպենք ութ սեզոն հետո, Ռուֆու՜ս  :Jpit:

----------

Ռուֆուս (20.08.2013)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ռուֆ, միայն Դեքստեր,  Էդ կլասի բան մեկ էլ Վոլտերն էր:

Ոճերը տարբեր են, բայց ընդհանուրն են ա, որ ա, որ կտրվել չի լինում:

----------

impression (20.08.2013), Ռուֆուս (20.08.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Լավ էլի, բան ու գործ թողած էսօր իրար հետևից վերջին հինգ էպիզոդները նայեցի, հիմա նստել եղունգներս եմ կրծում, թե հետո ինչ ա լինելու  :Sad:  



> Ես լավ հետ եմ  ընկել, նոր 2-րդ սեզոնի 2-րդ սերիան եմ նայում


Շատ էլ լավ ա, հանգիստ քո համար նայի, մեկ ա վերջին սերիան սեպտեմբերի վերջ ա դուրս գալիս։ Մեր նման չես տանջվի  :Smile:  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4

----------

Աթեիստ (20.08.2013), Անվերնագիր (20.08.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Լիլ, ի դեպ սա էլ քո սիրելի Ջեսսին՝ 14 տարի առաջ  :Jpit:  Ես չկա՜մ, հլը վիճակը նայի  :Jpit:

----------

Moonwalker (24.08.2013), Անվերնագիր (03.09.2013)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

Արդեն 3-րդ սեզոնը պրծնում եմ  :Jpit:

----------


## Srtik

Ժող, ի՞նչ եք կարծում, 
 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Ջեսսին ճի՞շտ վարվեց, որ Ուոլթի դեմ դուրս եկավ՝ Հենկին միանալով։

----------


## Անվերնագիր

Սպասում ենք Ջեսիյին Գառնի-Գեղարդում  :Jpit: 

http://www.sheknows.com/entertainmen...uren-parsekian

----------


## Sagittarius

Ինչ կայֆ ա, որ ես հլը էս նարկոծիկը չեմ փորձել

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ինչ լավն էր ավարտը, ես գիտեի, որ լավն էր լինելու, բայց չէի պատկերացնում, որ էս աստիճանի լավը կլինի... Էխ, էս մեկն էլ վերջացավ, բարի վերադարձ ձանձրալի իրականություն...  :Sad:

----------

Jarre (30.09.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> չնայած, որ Breaking Bad-ը հլը չի նայում, ընգեր նայի, լավն ա, դրա նման բույս էլ չես ճարի


արդեն 5-րդ սեզոնի կեսերն եմ  :Jpit:

----------


## Two-Face

Ես 3-րդ սեզոնին նոր եմ հասնում:  :Sad:

----------


## Sagittarius

Սկայլարը ներվերիս վրա ազդում ա: Հիդրոֆլորիկ թթվի մեջ կլուծեի իրան:

----------

Two-Face (10.10.2013), Աթեիստ (10.10.2013)

----------


## Two-Face

> Սկայլարը ներվերիս վրա ազդում ա: Հիդրոֆլորիկ թթվի մեջ կլուծեի իրան:



Սկայլարը իմ նեռվերին ավելի շատ ա ազդում, քան Walking Dead-i Լորին:  :Jpit:

----------

Sagittarius (10.10.2013), Աթեիստ (10.10.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

[SEXIST GRARUM]Ու ընդհանրապես էս սերիալը մի տեսակ կնանիքի բան չի: Ինչքան «կին-արմատ» կա, ներվերի վրա ա ազդում annoying են  :Jpit: [/SEXIST GRARUM]

----------

Աթեիստ (11.10.2013), Անվերնագիր (11.10.2013)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

Մնացել ա վերջին երկու սերիան. զգում եմ, որ շուտով կյանքս դառնալու ա անհետաքրքիր ու անիմաստ  :Sad:

----------

Աթեիստ (11.10.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Սկայլերը լավն ա, մի մոմենտ իմ ներվերին էլ էր ազդում, բայց երբ խելքի եկավ, հասկացա, որ լրիվ տուն տանելու կնիկ ա  :Smile:  Ի դեպ մենակ ե՞ս եմ, որ վերջը լրիվ ուրիշ ձևի եմ հասկացել, հլը նայեք սկսենք քննարկել։

----------


## Two-Face

Մեր տնից մի քանի շենք էնյան եմ տեսել էսօր:  :Smile: 


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*

----------

Sagittarius (14.10.2013)

----------


## E-la Via

Երկրորդ եթերաշրջանի 6-րդ սերիային եմ հասել, բայց դե էդքան էլ դուրս չի գալիս: Մի տեսակ դանդաղ ա զրգանում: Ժող, արժի՞ շարունակել:

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> Երկրորդ եթերաշրջանի 6-րդ սերիային եմ հասել, բայց դե էդքան էլ դուրս չի գալիս: Մի տեսակ դանդաղ ա զրգանում: Ժող, արժի՞ շարունակել:


Իհարկե արժե և պե՛տք է շարունակել, չնայած, եթե մինչև հիմա դուր չի եկել հավանականությունը շատ քիչ ա որ հետագայում դուր կգա:

----------

E-la Via (10.11.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Երկրորդ եթերաշրջանի 6-րդ սերիային եմ հասել, բայց դե էդքան էլ դուրս չի գալիս: Մի տեսակ դանդաղ ա զրգանում: Ժող, արժի՞ շարունակել:


Քո գրառումների բնույթից դատելով (հաշավասարակշիռ, մեղմ, հարմոնիայով լի), ինձ չի թվում որ սա քո ճաշակով կլինի:  :Smile:  

Բայց դե կարող եմ սխալվել:

----------

E-la Via (10.11.2013)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

էս մասերը դուք տեսե՞լ եք  :Jpit: 

http://vk.com/video13619339_166509330

----------

Sagittarius (09.11.2013), Two-Face (10.11.2013), Աթեիստ (09.11.2013), Ռուֆուս (09.11.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Տենց են անում, որ երեխա չեն կարում բերել...

----------

Աթեիստ (09.11.2013), Անվերնագիր (09.11.2013)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

Breaking Bad-ը Սիմպսոնների աչքերով

*Walter White.
*


*Skyler White.
*



*Saul Goodman and Huell.
*



մնացածը ստեղ

----------

Sagittarius (10.11.2013), Two-Face (10.11.2013), Ռուֆուս (10.11.2013)

----------


## E-la Via

> Իհարկե արժե և պե՛տք է շարունակել, չնայած, եթե մինչև հիմա դուր չի եկել հավանականությունը շատ քիչ ա որ հետագայում դուր կգա:





> Քո գրառումների բնույթից դատելով (հաշավասարակշիռ, մեղմ, հարմոնիայով լի), ինձ չի թվում որ սա քո ճաշակով կլինի:  
> 
> Բայց դե կարող եմ սխալվել:


Ամեն դեպքում որոշեցի դեռ չշարունակել: Հետո էլ կերեևա:

----------


## BOBO

էս տեսել եք?))
http://www.savewalterwhite.com/

----------

Sagittarius (10.11.2013), Ռուֆուս (10.11.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> էս տեսել եք?))
> http://www.savewalterwhite.com/


Լրիվ 90-ականների վերջ է, հատկապես visitor counter-ը  :Jpit:

----------

BOBO (10.11.2013)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> էս տեսել եք?))
> http://www.savewalterwhite.com/


ես նույնիսկ փող եմ ուղղարկել  :Jpit:

----------


## Two-Face

> էս տեսել եք?))
> http://www.savewalterwhite.com/



Լավն ա: 

Իսկ էս տեսել ե՞ք:  :Smile: 

http://www.bettercallsaul.com/

----------

BOBO (10.11.2013), Sagittarius (10.11.2013), Անվերնագիր (10.11.2013), Ռուֆուս (10.11.2013)

----------


## Two-Face

> Breaking Bad-ը Սիմպսոնների աչքերով



Էս էլ ավելի ամբողջականը:  :Smile:

----------


## Արամ

Մեկդ կարա ինձ նենց 3 բառ ասի, որ ես հենց հիմա թռնեմ, սկսեմ էդ սերիալը նայել:

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> Մեկդ կարա ինձ նենց 3 բառ ասի, որ ես հենց հիմա թռնեմ, սկսեմ էդ սերիալը նայել:


Հանուն Պինկմանի Bitch-ի պիտի նայես  :Jpit:  :Քո ամենասիրելի սերիալը ո՞րն ա, ազնից պիոների խոսք եմ տալիս՝ դրանից 3 անգամ լավն ա

----------

Աթեիստ (10.11.2013)

----------


## Արամ

> Հանուն Պինկմանի Bitch-ի պիտի նայես  :Քո ամենասիրելի սերիալը ո՞րն ա, ազնից պիոների խոսք եմ տալիս՝ դրանից 3 անգամ լավն ա


Իմ մենտալիստից լավն ա՞:

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> Իմ մենտալիստից լավն ա՞:


քո մենտալիստից դաժը Դեքստերն ա լավը, ուր մնաց էսի: Արխային նայի

----------

Աթեիստ (10.11.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Մեկդ կարա ինձ նենց 3 բառ ասի, որ ես հենց հիմա թռնեմ, սկսեմ էդ սերիալը նայել:


Ջհանդամին նայես, biatch!  :Jpit: 

(երեք բառի մեջ տեղավորվեցի՞)

Արամ, պրոստո սկսի նայել, բառերն էս սերիալի համար ավելորդ են:

----------

Աթեիստ (10.11.2013)

----------


## Արամ

> քո մենտալիստից դաժը Դեքստերն ա լավը, ուր մնաց էսի: Արխային նայի


Հլա սրան նայի, ո՞նց ա լավը: Լավ թեմայից չշեղվենք, հեսա գնում եմ առաջին սերիան նայեմ, դուրս չեկավ, պատասխան եք տալու, առանց էդ էլ Ձեր 2-ի վրա նեռվայնացած եմ, եթե դուրս եկավ էլի պատասխան եք տալու, որովհետև դասերս չեմ հասցնի, հիվանդ սերիալ նայող նարկոման կդառնամ:

----------

Աթեիստ (10.11.2013), Ռուֆուս (10.11.2013)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

Ոնց ասեմ ախպեր, Օբամային ու Պուծինին գիտե՞ս, կարաս ասես ո՞րն ա ուժեղ․ չէ ապեր, պուծինը չի, էսիյա
 :Jpit:

----------

Freeman (11.11.2013), Աթեիստ (10.11.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ոնց ասեմ ախպեր, Օբամային ու Պուծինին գիտե՞ս, կարաս ասես ո՞րն ա ուժեղ․ չէ ապեր, պուծինը չի, էսիյա


Էսի դաժը Չաք Նորիսից ա ուժեղ  :Jpit:

----------

Աթեիստ (10.11.2013), Անվերնագիր (10.11.2013)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> Հլա սրան նայի, ո՞նց ա լավը: Լավ թեմայից չշեղվենք, հեսա գնում եմ առաջին սերիան նայեմ, *դուրս չեկավ, պատասխան եք տալու*, առանց էդ էլ Ձեր 2-ի վրա նեռվայնացած եմ, եթե դուրս եկավ էլի պատասխան եք տալու, որովհետև դասերս չեմ հասցնի, հիվանդ սերիալ նայող նարկոման կդառնամ:

----------


## Sagittarius

Պատրեկացնում եք սկզբնական սցենարի համաձայն Պինկմենին պետք է առաջին սեզոնի վերջում սպանեին  :Jpit:

----------


## LisBeth

Մեկը իր անունը պասպորտով փոխել Ջեսի Պինկմեն էր դրել, հաջորդ օրը գործից քշել էին, ժամանակ եղնի նայեմ էս սերիալը, ստիմուլներս շատ են արդեն..

----------

Աթեիստ (12.11.2013), Ռուֆուս (12.11.2013)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> Մեկը իր անունը պասպորտով փոխել Ջեսի Պինկմեն էր դրել, հաջորդ օրը գործից քշել էին, ժամանակ եղնի նայեմ էս սերիալը, ստիմուլներս շատ են արդեն..


http://youtu.be/sxHdMBYA6I4?t=42s Իր հե՞տ ես, մեր ախպերն ա  :Jpit:

----------


## Արամ

Ռուֆուս ու Անվերնագիր, լվացվեք, եկեք մոտս:

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> Ռուֆուս ու Անվերնագիր, լվացվեք, եկեք մոտս:


Պատիվ ես տալո՞ւ:

----------


## Արամ

> Պատիվ ես տալո՞ւ:


Հա՛:  :Beee: 

Հ.Գ. Լավնա  :Love:  Բայց դե մնում ա մաթ անալիզիս դասախոսին էլ բացատրեմ, որ լավնա:

----------

Cassiopeia (18.11.2013), Աթեիստ (12.11.2013), Անվերնագիր (12.11.2013)

----------


## Two-Face

5-րդ սեզոնի ալտերնատիվ ավարտը:

----------

Sagittarius (19.11.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

2:33 բաա՜հ  :LOL:  finish those books

----------

Two-Face (24.11.2013), Ռուֆուս (19.11.2013)

----------


## Two-Face

Չգիտեմ ինչի, բայց ես երգը մի ուրիշ կարգի դզել ա ինձ:  :Jpit:

----------


## BOBO



----------


## John

Դեքստերից հետո որոշեցի էս սերիալը նայեմ, 2րդ սեզոնի վերջերն եմ հասել արդեն, բայց, անկեղծ ասած նայելու ընթացքում հաճախ հորանջում եմ, շատ ա ձգած մի տեսակ, էլ չեմ ասում, որ կերպարները հիմնականում ազդում են ներվերիս... մի խոսքով նայում եմ, բայց ինչ-որ չարժեր

հ.գ.
ինձ համար վերջը չի կարևոր, այլ ընթացքը, որ հաճույքով նայեմ, ոչ թե «պարտավորված»: Դեքստերը հաճույքով էի նայում, BB-ն՝ իներցիայով

----------

E-la Via (15.02.2014), impression (15.02.2014), Jarre (06.02.2014), Արամ (06.02.2014)

----------


## John

> Դեքստերից հետո որոշեցի էս սերիալը նայեմ, 2րդ սեզոնի վերջերն եմ հասել արդեն, բայց, անկեղծ ասած նայելու ընթացքում հաճախ հորանջում եմ, շատ ա ձգած մի տեսակ, էլ չեմ ասում, որ կերպարները հիմնականում ազդում են ներվերիս... մի խոսքով նայում եմ, բայց ինչ-որ չարժեր
> 
> հ.գ.
> ինձ համար վերջը չի կարևոր, այլ ընթացքը, որ հաճույքով նայեմ, ոչ թե «պարտավորված»: Դեքստերը հաճույքով էի նայում, BB-ն՝ իներցիայով


3րդ սեզոնի կեսերն եմ, քիչ-քիչ սկսում է դառնալ ավելին, քան ուղղակի սերիալ, որ նայում եմ զբաղմունքի համար  :Smile:  ահագին հետաքրքացել է էս 3րդ սեզոնը

----------

impression (15.02.2014), Աթեիստ (14.02.2014)

----------


## Վիշապ

Որպես սերիալ չափից դուրս լավ է նկարված։ Ճիշտ է անճշմարտանման հատվածներ ու դրվագներ էլ կան, բայց շատ սուր արտահայտված չեն ու կինոն դրանից շատ չի հիասթափեցնում։ Անհամբեր սպասում եմ վերջին 8 էպիզոդներին netflix-ում, որ լեգալ նայեմ... ։Ճ

----------


## Norton

Երեկ եմ վերջին մասը նայել, մանավանդ 5-րդ սեզոնը շատ լավնա, ոչ մի րոպե չես կարում կտրվես ֆիլմից։ Բոլորին խորհուրդ եմ տալիս նայել, շատ լավնա։

----------


## Yeti

այս սերիալը էնքանա սիրվել, որ հեսա Heisenberg բարա բացվում երևանում, սրա թեմատիկայով :Smile:

----------


## Հայկօ

Երկրորդ սեզոնը՝ պըրծ  :Jpit: : Լավն ա շատ, անցնեմ առաջ  :Smile: :

----------


## Յոհաննես

Breaking Bad,Suits,Dexter-հիմա սրանցից ո՞ր մեկը նայեմ

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Breaking Bad,Suits,Dexter-հիմա սրանցից ո՞ր մեկը նայեմ


Breaking Bad, հետո Black Mirror ու True Detective

----------

Աթեիստ (27.02.2014), Հայկօ (27.02.2014)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Breaking Bad, հետո Black Mirror ու True Detective


 :Hi:  Շնորհակալ եմ 
Մի քանի ֆիլմ վերջացնեմ ու անցնեմ սերիալներին:

----------


## Jarre

> Շնորհակալ եմ 
> Մի քանի ֆիլմ վերջացնեմ ու անցնեմ սերիալներին:


Յոհաննես, գուցե պարոն Ռուֆուսի ասածը քեզ համար շատ ավելի հեղինակավոր է, բայց էս հարցում կարծում եմ չես փոշմանի, եթե ինձ լսես։ Սկսիր ԴԵՔՍՏԵՐԻՑ։ Դեքստերը լրիվ ուրիշ պատմություն ա..... 
ՀԳ՝ Ռուֆուսը իրա մեկնաբանության մեջ նույնիսկ չէր էլ հիշատակել Դեքստերին.....  :Beee:  Իրա բրեքինգ բեդով ա տարված.....  :Beee:

----------

impression (07.03.2014), Աթեիստ (27.02.2014), Հայկօ (28.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (02.03.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Յոհաննես, գուցե պարոն Ռուֆուսի ասածը քեզ համար շատ ավելի հեղինակավոր է, բայց էս հարցում կարծում եմ չես փոշմանի, եթե ինձ լսես։ Սկսիր ԴԵՔՍՏԵՐԻՑ։ Դեքստերը լրիվ ուրիշ պատմություն ա..... 
> ՀԳ՝ Ռուֆուսը իրա մեկնաբանության մեջ նույնիսկ չէր էլ հիշատակել Դեքստերին.....  Իրա բրեքինգ բեդով ա տարված.....


Յոհաննես, ես միգուցե քիչ մը մեծամիտ եմ, սակայն ես իրոք մեծ հեղինակություն եմ համարվում Ակումբում հատկապես ֆիլմերի ու սերիալների բնագավառում ու բնականաբար դա որոշ մարդկանց դուր չի գալիս ու նրանք անընդհատ փորձում են վնաս հասցնել իմ հեղինակությանը։ Հարգելի պարոն Ժառը դիտել է միայն Դեքստեր սերիալը ու այնքան է տարվել նրանով, որ նույնիսկ ցանկություն չի ցուցաբերել հետևել իմ թանկարժեք հորդորներին ու դիտել նաև Breaking Bad-ը։ Եթե ուզում ես դիտել միջին որակի սերիալ, որի որակը խիստ տատանվում է սեզոնից սեզոն, ապա բարի եղիր դիտել Դեքստերը, իսկ եթե ուզում ես դիտել այնպիսի սերիալներ, որոնց որակը սկզբից մինչև վերջ ամենաբարձր մակարդակի վրա է, հետևիր վերևում գրած խորհուրդներիս։ Ու մի լսիր մարդկանց, ովքեր փորձում են արժեզրկել իմ հեղինակավոր խորհուրդները։ Դեքստեր կարելի է դիտել հետո, երբ այլևս դիտելու ուրիշ բան չկա։

Իսկ դու՛, հարգելի պարոն Ժառ, մինչև Breaking Bad-ի առնվազն երեք սեզոն չդիտես, այլևս չհամարձակվե՜ս խոսել իմ հետ  :Beee:

----------

Cassiopeia (27.02.2014), Jarre (27.02.2014), Աթեիստ (27.02.2014), Վիշապ (01.03.2014)

----------


## Յոհաննես

Գրողը տանի Breaking Bad-ի վարկանիշը imdb-ում 9,6 է  :Shok: 
Տարկովսկու ֆիլմը ավարտեմ ու անցնեմ Breaking Bad-ին:Եթե ժամանակ մնաց Dexter-ն էլ կնայեմ:
Իմ սերիալը Lost-ն է,Lost-ից հետո մի քանի սերիալ նայել եմ,բայց թույլ էին,չեմ հավանել,հույս ունենամ Breaking Bad-ը չի հիասթափեցնի:
Հ.Գ. Ռուֆուս ,Jarre շնորհաակլություն խորհուրդների համար  :Hi:

----------


## Jarre

> Գրողը տանի Breaking Bad-ի վարկանիշը imdb-ում 9,6 է 
> Տարկովսկու ֆիլմը ավարտեմ ու անցնեմ Breaking Bad-ին:Եթե ժամանակ մնաց Dexter-ն էլ կնայեմ:
> Իմ սերիալը Lost-ն է,Lost-ից հետո մի քանի սերիալ նայել եմ,բայց թույլ էին,չեմ հավանել,հույս ունենամ Breaking Bad-ը չի հիասթափեցնի:
> Հ.Գ. Ռուֆուս ,Jarre շնորհաակլություն խորհուրդների համար


Ես էլ Լոսթից հետո ուրիշ ոչինչ չէի կարողանում նայել։ Միայն Դեքստերը ինձ հանեց էտ վիճակից ու հիմա դրանից հետո ոչինչ չեմ կարողանում նայել  :Smile: 
Բրեքինգ բեդը ես էլ եմ քաշել։ Երևի կսկսեմ նայել։ Համ էլ որոշ մարդիկ քիչ կռկռան վրես  :Beee:   :LOL:

----------

Cassiopeia (27.02.2014), Lílium (28.02.2014), Հայկօ (01.03.2014)

----------


## Վիշապ

Հենց նոր մարդ ու կնիկ վերջին չորս սերիան իրար վրա նայեցինք պրծանք... մեզ մոտ գիշերվա 3-ն ա... Ես չդիմացա, երկու բաժակ վիսկի կոնծեցի… նկարահանողների, դերասանների, օպերատորի ու նայողների կենացը, արժե՛ր։

----------

ARMbrain (01.03.2014), Sagittarius (01.03.2014), Yellow Raven (01.03.2014), Աթեիստ (01.03.2014), Հայկօ (01.03.2014), Ռուֆուս (01.03.2014)

----------


## Yellow Raven

2-րդ ու 3-րդ սեզոններում մի քանի սերիա հավեսով ձգձգում էին, բայց վերջին երկու սեզոնը սաղ գցեց իր տեղը: Հոյակապ սերիալա:

----------


## John

> 3րդ սեզոնի կեսերն եմ, քիչ-քիչ սկսում է դառնալ ավելին, քան ուղղակի սերիալ, որ նայում եմ զբաղմունքի համար  ահագին հետաքրքացել է էս 3րդ սեզոնը


4րդ սեզոնի վերջերն եմ, ավելի լավն ա, քան 1ինն ու 2րդը միասին վերցրած, ու մի քիչ էլ ավելի լավն ա, քան 3րդը

----------


## Jarre

> 4րդ սեզոնի վերջերն եմ, ավելի լավն ա, քան 1ինն ու 2րդը միասին վերցրած, ու մի քիչ էլ ավելի լավն ա, քան 3րդը


.... ու մի քիչ ավելի վատն ա քան Դեքստերը

----------

John (01.03.2014)

----------


## John

> .... ու մի քիչ ավելի վատն ա քան Դեքստերը


գուցե ավելի լավն ա, ասենք օպերատորական աշխատանքը-բան, ինչին ես ուշադրություն չեմ դարձնում ճիշտն ասած, բայց հետաքրքրությամբ հաստատ զիջում է, Դեկստերը նայելիս երբեք չեմ հորանջել... + որ ռուսերեն եմ նայում, մեքսիկների խոսակցությունը չեն թարգմանում, տենց որոշ հարցեր մութ ա մնում, ու եթե էս ուժեղ տրամաբանությունս էլ չլիներ (  :LOL:  ) էդ ընթացքում էլ էի հորանջելու ստիպված

----------

Jarre (01.03.2014)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Գրողը տանի, ոչ մի կերպ չեմ կարողանում ստիպել ինձ սա սկսել, ու ամբողջ պատճառը էս թեմայի առաջին գրառումն է։ Ներկայացված սյուժեն չի գրավում, ինչքան ուզում է մեծն Ռուֆուսը դիֆերամբներ ձոնի էս սերիալին։ ։պաղդոն

----------


## Աթեիստ

Լիլ, իրականում էսի շատ պոռնիկ սցենար ունի։ Ոչ մի դրական կերպար չկա։ Ոչ մի վատ արարք չի քննադատվում։ Բայց մեկ ա, ինքը ահավոր լավն ա։

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Գրողը տանի, ոչ մի կերպ չեմ կարողանում ստիպել ինձ սա սկսել, ու ամբողջ պատճառը էս թեմայի առաջին գրառումն է։ Ներկայացված սյուժեն չի գրավում, ինչքան ուզում է մեծն Ռուֆուսը դիֆերամբներ ձոնի էս սերիալին։ ։պաղդոն


Պահ, դու գիտես, մի հատ հայտնի ասացվածք կա, բայց չեմ ասի  :Beee:

----------


## Freeman

Ժառ, հեսա քո պատճառով սկսելու եմ գիշերվա հերթապահությունների ժամանակ դեքստերը նայել :դ
հավատս չի գալիս որ կարա սրանից լավը լինի, բայց երևի մի կերպ նայեմ:
մոռացա ասեի՝ որ լավը չի եղել, է)

----------


## Վիշապ

«Դեքստերը» փորձեցի նայել… նայելու բան չի… Ոչ թե «breaking bad»–ից հետո նայելու բան չի, այլ ընդհանրապես։ Ռուֆուսին լսել ա պետք։ :Yes:

----------

Արամ (02.03.2014), Ռուֆուս (02.03.2014)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> «Դեքստերը» փորձեցի նայել… նայելու բան չի… Ոչ թե «breaking bad»–ից հետո նայելու բան չի, այլ ընդհանրապես։ Ռուֆուսին լսել ա պետք։


Ես ուրախանում եմ, որ սենց բաներ են գրում. չեմ սիրում, որ իմ սիրած բաները շատերն են սիրում  :Jpit:  Ու ես էլ շատերի սիրած բաները չեմ սիրում։ 

Ո՞նց նայեմ մի սերիալ, որտեղ կենտրոնական գործողությունները թմրաբիզնեսի շուրջն են։ Ինչքան ուզում է ընտիր նկարած լինի։

----------

Աթեիստ (02.03.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ես ուրախանում եմ, որ սենց բաներ են գրում. չեմ սիրում, որ իմ սիրած բաները շատերն են սիրում  Ու ես էլ շատերի սիրած բաները չեմ սիրում։ 
> 
> Ո՞նց նայեմ մի սերիալ, որտեղ կենտրոնական գործողությունները թմրաբիզնեսի շուրջն են։ Ինչքան ուզում է ընտիր նկարած լինի։


Ես կասեի, ստեղ թմրաբիզնեսն ընդամենը «հերոսի» կայացումը ցույց տալու գործիք ա:

Դեքստերի դեպքում հերոսն ա շատ լավը, սրա դեպքում՝ սցենարը:

----------

Նաիրուհի (02.03.2014)

----------


## John

> Լիլ, իրականում էսի շատ պոռնիկ սցենար ունի։* Ոչ մի դրական կերպար չկա։* Ոչ մի վատ արարք չի քննադատվում։ Բայց մեկ ա, ինքը ահավոր լավն ա։


ընդգծված մասի հետ համամիտ չեմ: Գոնե մեկ դրական կերպար հաստատ կա՝ Ուայթ կրտսերը  :Wink:

----------

Norton (02.03.2014), Ռուֆուս (02.03.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> ընդգծված մասի հետ համամիտ չեմ: Գոնե մեկ դրական կերպար հաստատ կա՝ Ուայթ կրտսերը


Հա, բայց Ուոլտեր կրտսերն անմեղսունակ է  :Jpit: 

Ես Հենքին էլ եմ դրական համարում, բայց սերիալի հեղինակները նենց են արել, որ հենց սկզբից Հենքի նկատմամբ հակակրանք ես ունենում, չնայած ինքն արդարության կողմից է ու ընդամենն իր գործն է անում։

----------

Yellow Raven (02.03.2014), Աթեիստ (02.03.2014)

----------


## John

> Հա, բայց Ուոլտեր կրտսերն անմեղսունակ է 
> 
> Ես Հենքին էլ եմ դրական համարում, բայց սերիալի հեղինակները նենց են արել, որ հենց սկզբից Հենքի նկատմամբ հակակրանք ես ունենում, չնայած ինքն արդարության կողմից է ու ընդամենն իր գործն է անում։


Հենքն էլ ա դրական, չնայած քթի տակ Ուոլտը տենց խաղեր ա տալիս, եթե լավ ոստիկան ա, պետք ա հասկանար, իսկ եթե վատ ոստիկան ա, էլ ի՞նչ դրական կերպար  :LOL:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ես չկամ  :Jpit:

----------

Life (06.03.2014), Lusina (07.03.2014), Norton (06.03.2014), Sagittarius (06.03.2014), Yellow Raven (06.03.2014), Աթեիստ (06.03.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ես չկամ


Խզարել են:

----------


## impression

սիրելի Ռուֆուս ձյաձյա, եթե դու Դեքստերը համարում ես միջին կարգի սերիալ, եթե դու համարում ես, որ բրեյքինգ բեդը Դեքսից լավն ա, ապա դու այլևս ինձ համար հեղինակություն չես  :Tongue: 
գնա աստղագուշակություն բաժնում մոդերություն արա, ախպեր  :Jpit: 
տենց բաժին չունենք հա՞
վայ...

----------

Հայկօ (07.03.2014), Նաիրուհի (07.03.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> սիրելի Ռուֆուս ձյաձյա, եթե դու Դեքստերը համարում ես միջին կարգի սերիալ, եթե դու համարում ես, որ բրեյքինգ բեդը Դեքսից լավն ա, ապա դու այլևս ինձ համար հեղինակություն չես 
> գնա աստղագուշակություն բաժնում մոդերություն արա, ախպեր 
> տենց բաժին չունենք հա՞
> վայ...


Ասա, սրտիցդ եկածն ասա, դրանից Դեքստերն ավելի լավը չի դառնա  :Jpit:

----------

Արամ (09.03.2014)

----------


## impression

էլի որ, դրանից լավն էլ ուր  :Tongue:

----------


## Հայկօ

Աաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաա՜  :Shout: : Երրորդ սեզոնը պրծավ, չորրորդի առաջինը դեռ քաշում ա, ինչ անեմ ինչ անեմ ինչ անեմ ԻՆՉ ԱՆԵ՜Մ  :Scare: :

----------


## Sagittarius

> սիրելի Ռուֆուս ձյաձյա, եթե դու Դեքստերը համարում ես միջին կարգի սերիալ, եթե դու համարում ես, որ բրեյքինգ բեդը Դեքսից լավն ա, ապա դու այլևս ինձ համար հեղինակություն չես 
> գնա աստղագուշակություն բաժնում մոդերություն արա, ախպեր 
> տենց բաժին չունենք հա՞
> վայ...


Գնա Դեքստերին ասա իրա անունը Բրեքին Բեդի թեմայում նշվեց. ահագին կուռի մեջը  :Tongue:

----------

Արամ (09.03.2014), Ռուֆուս (09.03.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Աաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաա՜ : Երրորդ սեզոնը պրծավ, չորրորդի առաջինը դեռ քաշում ա, ինչ անեմ ինչ անեմ ինչ անեմ ԻՆՉ ԱՆԵ՜Մ :


Դեքստերին քֆրտի, ավելի արագ կքաշի  :LOL:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Դեքստերին քֆրտի, ավելի արագ կքաշի


Էս Ռուֆուսը քանի գնում ավելի ա աչքիցս ընկնում  :Sad: : Տո այ հարթագե՛ղմ  :Angry2: :

----------

impression (09.03.2014)

----------


## Freeman

Ժող,մենք առաջիկայում պատրաստվում ենք գնանք HeisenbergPub`խմելու:
Հ.Գ. ի՞նչ որոշեցիք, արժի՞ Դեքստերը նայել:Եթեիրանք համեմատելի են, սկսեմ:

----------

Two-Face (09.03.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ժող,մենք առաջիկայում պատրաստվում ենք գնանք HeisenbergPub`խմելու:
> Հ.Գ. ի՞նչ որոշեցիք, արժի՞ Դեքստերը նայել:Եթեիրանք համեմատելի են, սկսեմ:


Նայելը կարող ես նայել, բայց համեմատելի չեն։ Ի տարբերություն BB-ի Դեքստերի մոտ որակական շատ մեծ տարբերություններ կան սեզոնների միջև, մի քանի սեզոն են լավը, մնացածը կամ միջակություն են, կամ շատ վատը։ Բացի դրանից Դեքստերի կերպարները մակերեսային են, սերիալի ընթացքում կերպարների զարգացում չկա, որոշները կոմիկական են ու էնքան որ պետք եղած ժամանակ Դեքստերին պադդերժկա են անում։ 

Փոխարենը True Detective-ը նայի, այ էս մեկը լրիվ համեմատելի է BB-ին։

----------


## Two-Face

> Ժող,մենք առաջիկայում պատրաստվում ենք գնանք HeisenbergPub`խմելու:
> Հ.Գ. ի՞նչ որոշեցիք, արժի՞ Դեքստերը նայել:Եթեիրանք համեմատելի են, սկսեմ:



Տենց տեղ էլ կա՞ Հայաստանում:  :Shok:  Որ գնաք, խաբար արա ես էլի:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Նայելը կարող ես նայել, բայց համեմատելի չեն։ Ի տարբերություն BB-ի Դեքստերի մոտ որակական շատ մեծ տարբերություններ կան սեզոնների միջև, մի քանի սեզոն են լավը, մնացածը կամ միջակություն են, կամ շատ վատը։ Բացի դրանից Դեքստերի կերպարները մակերեսային են, սերիալի ընթացքում կերպարների զարգացում չկա, որոշները կոմիկական են ու էնքան որ պետք եղած ժամանակ Դեքստերին պադդերժկա են անում։ 
> 
> Փոխարենը True Detective-ը նայի, այ էս մեկը լրիվ համեմատելի է BB-ին։


Դեքստերի համարյա ցանկացած սեզոնի սյուժեն ավելի մտածված, հետաքրքիր ու կլանիչ ա, քան ԲԲ-ի՝ մինչև հիմա տեսածս սեզոններինը: Սեզոններից ընդամենը մի երկուսն են թուլոտ, մյուսները լավ էլ պահում են նշաձողը: Կերպարները լավ էլ զարգանում են, մի քանիսը նույնիսկ ավելի շատ, քան ես կուզեի:

ԲԲ-ում դուրըս չի գալիս էն, որ ստեղծողները մի տեսակ շատ են հույսները դնում պատահականության վրա: Ինչ-որ չափազանց շատ են պատահականության բերումով նենց իրավիճակներ ստեղծվում, որոնք առանցքային են ամբողջ սեզոնի համար: Տենց սկսում ես կամաց-կամաց չհավատալ: Դեքստերի նման control freak-ի դեպքում էդ ամեն ինչը ուղղակի անհնար ու ծիծաղելի կլիներ:

----------

impression (09.03.2014), John (09.03.2014), Աթեիստ (09.03.2014)

----------


## impression

պատահականություններն ահավոր շատ են, էնքան շատ, որ սկսում ես մտածել՝ սցենարիստը կոնկրետ Ուոլտերի խնամին ա կամ էլ իրան լիքը փող ա պարտք, ասել ա քեզ կինոյում սարքեմ սուպերմեն, փակվենք տենց

իսկ Դեքստերի դեպքում ամեն ինչ շատ տրամաբանական ա ու իրադարձությունները հենց տենց են զարգանում, ոչ թե պատահականությունների շղթայով

կերպարների զարգացումը ահավոր լավն ա Դեքստերի մեջ, հենց մենակ /եթե մնացածներին հաշվի չառնենք/ Դեքսի ու Դեբի կերպարների վրա ահավոր շատ ա աշխատած ու մի ամբողջ սերիա ճանճ բռնելով չի, որ հասկանում ես, թե ով ինչ խասյաթի ա

----------

Աթեիստ (09.03.2014), Հայկօ (09.03.2014)

----------


## Sagittarius

Դրեքստերը  էն սիրուն, ահավոր խելացի, խորամանկ, կազմակերված, մի խոսքով մուրազ տղեն չի՞, որը տարօրինակ ֆետիշական սադո-մազո հակումներ ունի. ու որի երկրպագուհիների սիրած արտահայտությունը՝ «Օհ Յե՜հ, սպանի՛ր ինձ, Դեքստեր»ն ա: Մի տեսակ «Fifty Shades of Grey»-ի կարգի: Իմ ընկների մեջ Դեքստերի ու ԲԲ-ի աուդիտորիաները լրիվ տարբեր խմբեր են, ու ես իմ ճանաչած Դեքստերի ֆաներին (ֆանուհիներին) երբեք Բրեքին Բեդ խորհուրդ չեմ տա:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Դրեքստերը  էն սիրուն, ահավոր խելացի, խորամանկ, կազմակերված, մի խոսքով մուրազ տղեն չի՞, որը տարօրինակ ֆետիշական սադո-մազո հակումներ ունի. ու որի երկրպագուհիների սիրած արտահայտությունը՝ «Օհ Յե՜հ, սպանի՛ր ինձ, Դեքստեր»ն ա:


Չէ, ինքը չի  :Beee: :

----------


## Վիշապ

Մանավանդ 1:31-ից  :LOL:

----------

Ռուֆուս (11.03.2014)

----------


## Յոհաննես

Breaking Bad-ը սկսել եմ նայել,առնձանպես տպավորված չեմ,բայց հետաքրքիր է:Հուսամ առաջին սեզոնից հետո չեմ թողնի  :Jpit: 
Game of Thrones-ը նույնպես նայում եմ,էս շատ ավելի հետաքրքիր ու հզոր է:Բայց եթե ասեմ,որ տարել է սուտ կլինի  :LOL:

----------


## John

Էս մեկն էլ պրծավ  :Smile:  էս տականքները նենց էին նկարել, որ ամեն հաջորդ սեզոնը մի քիչ ավելի լավն էր, ու, վերջնական տպավորությունն այն էր, որ վատիկը չէր ընդհանուր առմամբ… Դեքստերն ավելի շատ էի հավանում, բայց էդ երևի ոչ թե որակական տարբերությունն էր պատճառը, այլ զուտ ճաշակի հետ է կապված:

----------

Աթեիստ (26.03.2014)

----------


## Յոհաննես

Ես երկրորդ սեզոնը արդեն վերջացնում եմ ու ասեմ,որ միջին սերիալ է:Շատ ավելին էի սպասում,միգուցե սխալը էն էր,որ Game of Thrones-ի հետ սկսեցի նայել:

----------


## John

> Ես երկրորդ սեզոնը արդեն վերջացնում եմ ու ասեմ,որ միջին սերիալ է:Շատ ավելին էի սպասում,միգուցե սխալը էն էր,որ Game of Thrones-ի հետ սկսեցի նայել:


ինքը իրականում լավ սերիալ է, բայց էս թեման կարդալով առանց նայելու արդեն շատ ավելի պահանջկոտ ենք դառնում, հետո սկսում ենք նայել, դժվար ա սկզբից հավատալ, որ լավն ա, մինչև ընթացքում, քիչ-քիչ ՃՃՃ

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Վերհիշելով Breaking Bad-ը

----------


## Անվերնագիր

Կարոտել եմ արյա՜




Yeah Bietch!

----------

Freeman (16.06.2014), John (02.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (02.06.2014)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

Չէ, Էս կյանքն հլը իմաստ ունի, էս կյանքում հլը անելու բան կա: 
Better Call Saul
10 ամիս

----------

LisBeth (02.03.2015)

----------


## LisBeth

> Չէ, Էս կյանքն հլը իմաստ ունի, էս կյանքում հլը անելու բան կա: 
> Better Call Saul
> 10 ամիս


Չգիտեմ, կամ ես էի շատ կարոտել, կամ իրոք տենց լավ ա ստացվել: Բայց շնորհակալությամբ լեցուն եմ սենց սփինօֆֆ-պրիքուել միքսի համար:

----------


## Լեո

Առաջին սերիան նայելուց հետա հասկացա, որ էլ կտրվել չի լինի...
Մի շնչով երկու սեզոն արդեն նայել եմ: 
Սա էն ֆիլմերից ա, որ ափսոսում ես, որ շուտով վերջանալու ա (5 սեզոն):

Հզոր կրիմինալ դրամա  :Good: 

Գնամ շարունակությունը նայելու  :Nyam:

----------

Տրիբուն (24.11.2016)

----------


## Ruby Rue

Քանի թեման ակտիվացել ա, ես էլ գրեմ։  :Jpit: 
Առաջին երկու սեզոնն առանց կտրվելու նայել եմ, ինձ էդ մասերում ահագին դուր էր գալիս Ուոլտի երկակի կյանքը՝ որպես դասատու ու մեթ սարքող։ Հետո՝ երրորդից արդեն սկսեցի շատ դանդաղ նայել, հետո մի պահ դադարից հետո վերջացրի։ Ինձ թվում ա՝ ահագին գերագնահատված սերիալ ա։
Ինձ ամենաշատ նեռվայնացրած պահերից հենց գիտության հետ կապված մասերն էին. էդ պահերը ներմուծված էին Ուոլտերի կերպարն ուժեղացնելու համար, բայց տեղ-տեղ աչք ծակող պահեր կան։ Օրինակ՝

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար* Էն RV-ի մարտկոցը աշխատացնելու պահը։ Չեմ հավատում, որ հնարավոր ա էդ եղանակով։ Ասենք՝ հա, լարումը կարող ա կարանա ապահովի, բա հոսանքի ուժը՞։
Մնացած սխալները քիմիա էին, ինքս ինձնով չէի հասկանա, բայց նախորդ պնդումս գուգլեցի, որ համոզվեմ, թե արդյո՞ք ճիշտ եմ ու կարդացի նաև, որ էդ եղանակով ստացված մեթը չի կարա կապույտ լինի։ Ու լիքը մասեր, որ կապ ունեին քիմիայի հետ, էլի գիտականորեն ճշգրիտ չէին։ Հա, ես ֆանտաստիկա սիրում եմ, բայց ոչ էն բաներում, որոնք պիտի ռեալիստական լինեն։  :Jpit: 
Ուոլտի կերպարն էլ չէի սիրում. սեքսիստ, ինքնասիրահարված, ժամանակին չինքնահաստատված դեմք էր։ Հա, բան չունեմ ասելու, ուժեղ կերպար էր, բայց իրան թվում էր, որ երկրագունդն իր շուրջն ա պտտվում, ու երբ մեռնի, կինն ու երեխեքն առանց իրա չեն կարողանա նորմալ ապրել։

Բայց գնահատականս 4/5  էր, աչքիս վերջով շատ եմ տպավորված եղել։

----------

John (24.11.2016), Տրիբուն (10.01.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Նոր եմ սկսել նայել, երկու շաբաթ ա։ Որ շատ հոգնած ու զբաղված չեմ լինում, քնելուց առաջ նայում եմ։ Երկու սեզոն խզարել եմ։ Աչքիս անքուն գիշերներով հինգ սեզոնն էլ ոտատակ կտամ մինչև տարվա վերջ։

----------

John (24.11.2016), Լեո (24.11.2016), Ռուֆուս (24.11.2016)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> Նոր եմ սկսել նայել, երկու շաբաթ ա։ Որ շատ հոգնած ու զբաղված չեմ լինում, քնելուց առաջ նայում եմ։ Երկու սեզոն խզարել եմ։ Աչքիս անքուն գիշերներով հինգ սեզոնն էլ ոտատակ կտամ մինչև տարվա վերջ։


 :Shok: 
Ո՞նց, մի՞թե դու էս հրաշքը չէիր տեսել: 


Հ.Գ Շտապեցնեմ տխրեցնել, որ վերջում դու կցանականաս փորձել Հայզենբերգի կողմից պատրաստված զարմանահրաշ կապույտ մետամֆիտամինը, բայց, ավա՜ղ, չես ճարի

----------


## Յոհաննես

2-րդ սեզոնից հետո էլ չկարեցա նայեմ:Ինձ համար ոչ մի գրավիչ բան ֆիլմում չտեսա,միջակություն է էլի:

----------


## Լեո

> 2-րդ սեզոնից հետո էլ չկարեցա նայեմ:Ինձ համար ոչ մի գրավիչ բան ֆիլմում չտեսա,միջակություն է էլի:


Թե բա էս «միջակությունը» IMDB-ում էս պահին 9.5 ռեյթինգ ունի…

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Թե բա էս «միջակությունը» IMDB-ում էս պահին 9.5 ռեյթինգ ունի…


վայ,տներս քանդվավ:Իմ համար էդ չափանիշ չի,լիքը թույն ֆիլմեր կան,որ ահավոր ցածր ռեյթինգ ունեն,հետո ի՞նչ

----------


## John

> վայ,տներս քանդվավ:Իմ համար էդ չափանիշ չի,լիքը թույն ֆիլմեր կան,որ ահավոր ցածր ռեյթինգ ունեն,հետո ի՞նչ


Հետո էն, որ եթե քեզ մի բան դուր չի գալիս՝ էդ դեռ հիմք չի այն միջակություն անվանելու համար։ Ես էլ Բարսելոնայի խաղը չեմ հավանում, բայց դե միջակ թիմ չի էլի հաստատ։
Բրեքին Բեդի մեջ ինձ էն ա դզում, որ սաղ կերպարները հակասական են։ Չկան բարի փերիներ ու չար ուժեր։ Խայզենբերգի տղուց բացի մնացածի կերպարը ոնց ասես կարա ընկալվի։ Ու ընդհանրապես շատ հաճույքով ու լարված նայել եմ սկզբից մինչև վերջ։ Ինձ էդքանն ա կարևոր կինո/սերիալ նայելուց։ Հիմա թե ռեյտինգը 9,5 ա, թե կինոքննադատ Յոհանն այն միջակություն է համարում՝ ինձ մեղմ ասած չի հետաքրքրում։
Այ, իսկ էն, որ իմ ընկեր Յոհանն իր կարծիքն անբեկանելի ճշմարտություն է համարում՝ մտահոգիչ է։

----------

Chilly (27.11.2016), Աթեիստ (24.11.2016)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Հետո էն, որ եթե քեզ մի բան դուր չի գալիս՝ էդ դեռ հիմք չի այն միջակություն անվանելու համար։ Ես էլ Բարսելոնայի խաղը չեմ հավանում, բայց դե միջակ թիմ չի էլի հաստատ։
> Բրեքին Բեդի մեջ ինձ էն ա դզում, որ սաղ կերպարները հակասական են։ Չկան բարի փերիներ ու չար ուժեր։ Խայզենբերգի տղուց բացի մնացածի կերպարը ոնց ասես կարա ընկալվի։ Ու ընդհանրապես շատ հաճույքով ու լարված նայել եմ սկզբից մինչև վերջ։ Ինձ էդքանն ա կարևոր կինո/սերիալ նայելուց։ Հիմա թե ռեյտինգը 9,5 ա, թե կինոքննադատ Յոհանն այն միջակություն է համարում՝ ինձ մեղմ ասած չի հետաքրքրում։
> Այ, իսկ էն, որ իմ ընկեր Յոհանն իր կարծիքն անբեկանելի ճշմարտություն է համարում՝ մտահոգիչ է։


Հոս,իմ հիշելով էս մասին խոսացել ենք  :Jpit:  Կինոն իմ համար արվեստ է ու արվեստի հանդեպ իմ ցանկությունները ու պահանջները լրիվ այլ են:Ես զուտ ժամանցի համար ֆիլմ չեմ նայում,բայց էս իմ համար մենակ ժամանցի միջոց կարար լիներ:

----------


## John

> Հոս,իմ հիշելով էս մասին խոսացել ենք  Կինոն իմ համար արվեստ է ու արվեստի հանդեպ իմ ցանկությունները ու պահանջները լրիվ այլ են:Ես զուտ ժամանցի համար ֆիլմ չեմ նայում,բայց էս իմ համար մենակ ժամանցի միջոց կարար լիներ:


գրելուցս հետո ենք խոսացել ախպերո, ընդունել եմ քո տեսակետը։ Բայց քանի հլը կինոքննադատի լիցենզիա չունես կամ գոնե արվեստաբանի դիպլոմ՝ էս հրաշք ժամացային ֆիլմը միջակություն անվանելդ մի տեսակ ա հնչում)))

----------

Աթեիստ (27.11.2016), Լեո (27.11.2016), Շինարար (11.06.2018)

----------


## LisBeth

> Հոս,իմ հիշելով էս մասին խոսացել ենք  Կինոն իմ համար արվեստ է ու արվեստի հանդեպ իմ ցանկությունները ու պահանջները լրիվ այլ են:Ես զուտ ժամանցի համար ֆիլմ չեմ նայում,բայց էս իմ համար մենակ ժամանցի միջոց կարար լիներ:


 Սա կինո չի, այլ թիվի շոու, փաստացիորեն ժանամցի համար նախատեսված, իրա գլխավոր առավելություններից ա հետաքրքրությունը, ուժեղ կերպարները, սյուժետը կարա լարվածության մեջ պահի մասսաների, մի շնչով նայվում ա սաղ։ Ազդու տեսարանները ու խորիմաստ, ծածկած ծրարած գաղափարախոսությունը ընդհանրապես պարտադիր պայման չի, ինչպես նաև գիտական ճշգրտությունը։ Վերջինս ցանկալի ա, բայց ոչ պարտադիր։ Առաջին երկուսի բացակայությունն էլ վիճելի հարց ա, իմ համար որ իրանք կային։

----------

John (29.11.2016), Տրիբուն (01.12.2016)

----------


## Տրիբուն

4-րդ սեզոնի 3-րդ էպիզոդի 21:05-23:00 Վիկինգների մուզոնն ա ․․․

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Հեչ էլ Վիկինգներինը չի, Վիկինգներից առնվազն մի 4 տարի հին ա էս երգը, BB-ն էլ Վիկինգներից շուտ ա օգտագործել  :Jpit: 

Վիկինգներն էլ տուֆտա սերիալ ա, չորս սեզոնը նայել եմ, բայց ափսոսում եմ ժամանակս, որ ծախսել եմ դրա վրա։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հեչ էլ Վիկինգներինը չի, Վիկինգներից առնվազն մի 4 տարի հին ա էս երգը, BB-ն էլ Վիկինգներից շուտ ա օգտագործել 
> 
> Վիկինգներն էլ տուֆտա սերիալ ա, չորս սեզոնը նայել եմ, բայց ափսոսում եմ ժամանակս, որ ծախսել եմ դրա վրա։


Ախպեր, չէ, լավն ա Վիկինգները ․․․․ հինն ու նորը մի կողմ  :LOL:  Լագերտային բան չասես, կնոջ իմ իդեալն ա՝ թրով ու ձիով։

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ախպեր, չէ, լավն ա Վիկինգները ․․․․ հինն ու նորը մի կողմ  Լագերտային բան չասես, կնոջ իմ իդեալն ա՝ թրով ու ձիով։


Լագերտային ես էլ եմ սիրում, երևի թե միակ նորմալ ստացված կերպարն ա էդ սերիալում։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Լագերտային ես էլ եմ սիրում, երևի թե միակ նորմալ ստացված կերպարն ա էդ սերիալում։


Բա իրա խաթեր էլ նայում եմ ․․․  :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ասեմ որ հիացած չեմ ու չեմ հասկանում թե ինչի ա ալամ աշխարհը սենց տարվել սրանով։ Հա, լավն ա, սուրոտ սյուժեյա, ավարտուն սերիալ ա - սկիզբ ու վերջ ունի։ Բայց ․․․․ մաշտաբ չկար․ մի գեղ, մի անապատ ու մի չորս կերպար։ Ես մեկ ու մեջ ձանձրանում էի։ Իմ համար կինոյի տղեքն էին Ջեյսին ու Հենքը։ Իսկ կինոյի աղջիկը Մարին էր։  

Էն ով էր ասում Վիկինգը վատն ա։ Վիկինգը սրան չորս կողմից փաթեթավորած ունի:

----------

Ruby Rue (10.01.2017), Արէա (10.01.2017), Լեո (10.01.2017)

----------


## Ruby Rue

> Ասեմ որ հիացած չեմ ու չեմ հասկանում թե ինչի ա ալամ աշխարհը սենց տարվել սրանով։ Հա, լավն ա, սուրոտ սյուժեյա, ավարտուն սերիալ ա - սկիզբ ու վերջ ունի։ Բայց ․․․․ մաշտաբ չկար․ մի գեղ, մի անապատ ու մի չորս կերպար։ Ես մեկ ու մեջ ձանձրանում էի։ Իմ համար կինոյի տղեքն էին Ջեյսին ու Հենքը։ Իսկ կինոյի աղջիկը Մարին էր։  
> 
> Էն ով էր ասում Վիկինգը վատն ա։ Վիկինգը սրան չորս կողմից փաթեթավորած ունի:


Հենքը շատ լավն էր, Ջեսին էլ՝ անկեղծ ու մաքուր լրիվ, իսկ Ուոլտից տեղ-տեղ սիրտս խառնում էր։  :Jpit: 

Չնայած Վիկինգները պատմականությունն ավելի շատ են բռնաբարում, քան սրանք՝ գիտականությունը ու հեչ ժանրային համեմատելի չեն, ես էլ եմ Վիկինգեղենն ավելի շատ սիրում։ Սիրուն ա նկարած, կռվի տեսարանները մեկ-մեկ մի քանի անգամ եմ նայում, երաժշտությունը... Մեկ էլ՝ Լագերտան։  :Love:  Իմ համար էլ ա ինքը կնոջ իդեալ, ու ընդհանրապես, սաղին փաթթած ու փաթեթավորած ունի։ էս սեզոնում էլ Այվարն ա ահագին հետաքրքիր դեմք։

----------

Տրիբուն (10.01.2017)

----------


## LisBeth

Հենքը սկզբում ներվերիս վրա ազդում էր։ Բայց դե գնա մեռի արի սիրեմ։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չնայած Վիկինգները պատմականությունն ավելի շատ են բռնաբարում, քան սրանք՝ գիտականությունը ու հեչ ժանրային համեմատելի չեն, ես էլ եմ Վիկինգեղենն ավելի շատ սիրում։ Սիրուն ա նկարած, կռվի տեսարանները մեկ-մեկ մի քանի անգամ եմ նայում, երաժշտությունը... Մեկ էլ՝ Լագերտան։  Իմ համար էլ ա ինքը կնոջ իդեալ, ու ընդհանրապես, սաղին փաթթած ու փաթեթավորած ունի։ էս սեզոնում էլ Այվարն ա ահագին հետաքրքիր դեմք։


Լոդբրոկները տեղոց տեղ լեգենդ են, էտ ժամանակների հյուսիսային Եվրոպայի պատմությունն էլ ոնց որ մեր արիացիների պատմությունը լինի, ով ինչ ասես չի հորինել։ Նենց որ, էտ պատմությունը հանուն գեղեցկության բռնաբարելը մեղք չի։ Իսկ այ Միսթր Ուայթին գենիյ սարքելը մեղք ա։ Ինքը չմո էր, ու իրան երկրորդ սեզոնում Գասը պիտի զաստավիտով ֆորմուլայով-բանով քայլ առ քայլ գրել տար ու գլխից բրախեր, կ չյոռտովոյ մածերի։ Ու դրանից հետո կինոն մի հատ հետաքրքիր զարգացում կստանար։ 

Իսկ էն երկու մեքսիկ չխոսկան ախպերների կերպարը վաբշե ուրիշ մոլորակից էր - էն որ մի սեզոն ոտով թե ծնկաչոք Չիլիից հասան Ալյասկա, որ Միսթր Ուայթին խփեն ու ․․․․․․ չկարացան ․․․․

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Էն ով էր ասում Վիկինգը վատն ա։ Վիկինգը սրան չորս կողմից փաթեթավորած ունի:


Ես էի ասում ու ասածիս համար չեմ զղջում, ախր ո՞նց կարելի ա BB-ն համեմատել Վիկինգների պես P.O.S.-ի հետ: Եթե Վիկինգները դիտարկենք որպես պատմական սերիալ՝ զիբիլ ա, յուրաքանչյուր սերիալում էնքան անաքրոնիզմներ կան, որ խեղճ վարյագներն ու վանդալները շուռ կգան իրենց դագաղներում: Իսկ եթե ոչ պատմական սերիալ դիտարկենք, էլի զիբիլ ա, բոլոր կերպարներն անխտիր զիբիլ ու one dimensional են (բացառությամբ Լագերտայի ու Հելգայի), թե անվճռական ուռող Ռագնարը, թե ծակ փիլիսոփա Էկբերտը, որ թողնես ամբախ-զամբախ դուրս տա, թե նալած ձի Ասլաուգը, Ֆլոկին իր ձևական բաներով մենակ ներվերիս էր ազդում ու չորս սեզոնի ընթացքում ոչ մի կերպար ոչ զարգացում ա ապրում, ոչ բան: Գումարած դրան շատ թույլ սյուժեն, ասենք GoT-ի մի սերիայի մեջ ավելի շատ բան ա կատարվում, քան թե Վիկինգների մի ամբողջ սեզոնում, թույլ դերասանական խաղն ու մնացած բացթողումները:

Մի խոսքով բավականին միջակ սերիալ ա, խնդրում եմ մոդերատորներից մեկին Վիկինգներին վերաբերվող քննարկումներն առանձնացնեն նոր թեմա ստեղծեն:

----------

Անվերնագիր (10.01.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես էի ասում ու ասածիս համար չեմ զղջում, ախր ո՞նց կարելի ա BB-ն համեմատել Վիկինգների պես P.O.S.-ի հետ: Եթե Վիկինգները դիտարկենք որպես պատմական սերիալ՝ զիբիլ ա, յուրաքանչյուր սերիալում էնքան անաքրոնիզմներ կան, որ խեղճ վարյագներն ու վանդալները շուռ կգան իրենց դագաղներում: Իսկ եթե ոչ պատմական սերիալ դիտարկենք, էլի զիբիլ ա, բոլոր կերպարներն անխտիր զիբիլ ու one dimensional են (բացառությամբ Լագերտայի ու Հելգայի), թե անվճռական ուռող Ռագնարը, թե ծակ փիլիսոփա Էկբերտը, որ թողնես ամբախ-զամբախ դուրս տա, թե նալած ձի Ասլաուգը, Ֆլոկին իր ձևական բաներով մենակ ներվերիս էր ազդում ու չորս սեզոնի ընթացքում ոչ մի կերպար ոչ զարգացում ա ապրում, ոչ բան: Գումարած դրան շատ թույլ սյուժեն, ասենք GoT-ի մի սերիայի մեջ ավելի շատ բան ա կատարվում, քան թե Վիկինգների մի ամբողջ սեզոնում, թույլ դերասանական խաղն ու մնացած բացթողումները:
> 
> Մի խոսքով բավականին միջակ սերիալ ա, խնդրում եմ մոդերատորներից մեկին Վիկինգներին վերաբերվող քննարկումներն առանձնացնեն նոր թեմա ստեղծեն:


Վիկինգների մեջ ա, չէ՞, ո Գասի պես տղուն կակոյ նիբուձ չկայացած քիմիկը քթից բռնած տանում բերում ա, ու վերջում սաղ կարտելին մի խոդով թունավորած տղեն մտնում ա ինվալիդի սենյակ ու գլխիս չափ բոմբը ակի վրա չի նկատում ու գնում տրաքումա։ Ու քիմիկը մեշոկներով քեշ փող ա ստեղից ընդեղ տանում, վերջում էլ բոշկեքով թաղում ա, ու սաղ ամերիկյան ու մեքսիական նարկո-մաֆիան միասին վերցրած ․․․․․ հարգում ա, ախպեր ․․․․ իրան էշի տեղ դրած։ 

Իմ ամփոփիչ կարծիքը հետևյալն ա - նայելու համար չեմ փոշմանել, լավն էր, իտոգում հինգ սեզոնը մոտ ամիսուկեսում նայել եմ, շատ զբաղված պերիոդում, բայց ոչ մի կերպ գլուխգործոց չեմ կարա համարեմ, թեկուզ էն պատճառով, որ սենց ծիպա գլոբալ դեպքերի զարգացումը մի գեղի սահմաններից էն կողմ չի անցնում։ Հինգ շտատում թազա սինթետիկ նառկոտիկ ա ֆռֆռում՝ հարյուր միլիոնների աբառոտով, ու դրանով զբաղվում են Ուայթենց գեղի միլիցեքը։

----------

Ruby Rue (10.01.2017)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիկինգների մեջ ա, չէ՞, ո Գասի պես տղուն կակոյ նիբուձ չկայացած քիմիկը քթից բռնած տանում բերում ա, ու վերջում սաղ կարտելին մի խոդով թունավորած տղեն մտնում ա ինվալիդի սենյակ ու գլխիս չափ բոմբը ակի վրա չի նկատում ու գնում տրաքումա։ Ու քիմիկը մեշոկներով քեշ փող ա ստեղից ընդեղ տանում, վերջում էլ բոշկեքով թաղում ա, ու սաղ ամերիկյան ու մեքսիական նարկո-մաֆիան միասին վերցրած ․․․․․ հարգում ա, ախպեր ․․․․ իրան էշի տեղ դրած։ 
> 
> Իմ ամփոփիչ կարծիքը հետևյալն ա - նայելու համար չեմ փոշմանել, լավն էր, իտոգում հինգ սեզոնը մոտ ամիսուկեսում նայել եմ, շատ զբաղված պերիոդում, բայց ոչ մի կերպ գլուխգործոց չեմ կարա համարեմ, թեկուզ էն պատճառով, որ սենց ծիպա գլոբալ դեպքերի զարգացումը մի գեղի սահմաններից էն կողմ չի անցնում։ Հինգ շտատում թազա սինթետիկ նառկոտիկ ա ֆռֆռում՝ հարյուր միլիոնների աբառոտով, ու դրանով զբաղվում են Ուայթենց գեղի միլիցեքը։


Ապեր, նման թերահավատությամբ դու կհիասթափվես կինոարվեստից… Ամենահայտնի նարկոբարոնների պատմությունը կարդա, տես ավելի անհավատալի են, քան թե մեր հարիֆ քիմիայի դասատուինը՝ http://www.biography.com/news/famous-drug-lords, 
Համ էլ ու՞մն ա պետք կանխատեսելի, շաբլոն, խելամիտ ու տրամաբանական սցենարը, քո ասածով պիտի Ուայթին հենց առաջին դրվագներում արագ ճանճի պես սատկացնեին ու ամեն մեկը զբաղվեր իրա գործով: Տենց, կինոյի տեղը կարելի է լուրեր նայել :Ճ

----------

Chilly (11.01.2017), Անվերնագիր (11.01.2017), Լեո (11.01.2017), Շինարար (11.06.2018), Ռուֆուս (11.01.2017)

----------


## Chilly

Ժող երկուսն էլ լավ կինո են, սիրուն նկարած, հետաքրքիր նայվող, բայց տարբեր ժանրերի, ինչ մի դրել համեմատում եք

----------

Chuk (11.01.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապեր, նման թերահավատությամբ դու կհիասթափվես կինոարվեստից… Ամենահայտնի նարկոբարոնների պատմությունը կարդա, տես ավելի անհավատալի են, քան թե մեր հարիֆ քիմիայի դասատուինը՝ http://www.biography.com/news/famous-drug-lords, 
> Համ էլ ու՞մն ա պետք կանխատեսելի, շաբլոն, խելամիտ ու տրամաբանական սցենարը, քո ասածով պիտի Ուայթին հենց առաջին դրվագներում արագ ճանճի պես սատկացնեին ու ամեն մեկը զբաղվեր իրա գործով: Տենց, կինոյի տեղը կարելի է լուրեր նայել :Ճ


Ռուֆ, էլի եմ ասում, հինգ սեզոնը արագ նայել եմ։ Բայց, սենց կրիմինալ դրամայի համար մաշտաբը փոքր էր. մի գեղ, երեք տուն, հինգ-վեց կերպար, մի անապատ, որտեղ եփում-թափում-թաղում-պահում-կրակում են, տոննաներով նառկոռիկ ու լիքը փող, որի քննությունը վարում ա մի գեղի միլիցա, որին չեն հավատում։ 

Վոբշեմ, քիչ փողով մեծ էֆեկտ են ստացել։ Սաղին դուր ա գալիս էն սցենարը, որ դպրոցական քիմիկը փաթեթավորում ա մաֆիային ու փոլիսին միասին վերցրած։ Ինձ էլ ա դուր եկել։ Բայց ինձ պակասում էր սալյուտը։

----------


## Տրիբուն

Մարդիկ մոյկա են առնում, որ փող լվան՝ կլոուն փաստաբանի խորհրդով, ու պարզվում ա, որ փող լվալը նշանակում ա էտ մոյկի պահեստում իրար վրա դարսած կուբամետրով փող պահելը։ Սմեշնո րեբյատա։ Ու Գասը Ուայթին փող էր տալիս ու իրա գլխավոր քիմիկի համար փող լվալու ձև չէր գտել, որ Ուայթը հանկարծ բռնվի մի խոդով սաղ էթան։  

Սենց ֆիլմում տրամաբանությունը ավելի շատ ա պետք, քան Վիկինգների պես մուլծիկում, որտեղ ինչ կայֆեր ուզես կարաս անես՝ Օդինը քեզ օգնական։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ռուֆ, էլի եմ ասում...


Տո յիսծ, Վիշապ հոպար ջան  :LOL:

----------


## Վիշապ

Տրիբուն հոպար ջան, բոլոր գեղարվեստական ֆիլմերում աբսուրդ կա ու կլինի, մեկում քիչ, մյուսում շատ: Տենց որ խորանանք կողքի սերիալում, որ քեզ շատ ա դուր եկել, էնքան խնդալու դրավգներ կան, ասենք անդրոիդների ամենամեծ սխալը կամ«տարօրինակ պահվածքը» մինչև 6-էպիզոդ, բաժակի մեջ ջուրը լցնելու ճշտության պրոբլեմն ա եղել (ու պիտի էդ անդրոիդը հաջաթով սև տղա լինի, տեստավորողն էլ՝ պաշտոնով կնիկ  :Jpit: , վայթե էդ կինոյի ռեալ մարդիկ ավելի շատ գլիչներ ու բագեր ունեն, քան թե իրենց ստեղծած անդրոիդները: Կամ, որ մի 30 հոգով մի նահանգ աշխարհ են ստեղծել իրա արհեստական բնակչությամբ, ձիերով ու կովերով, ու մի դիրեկտոր ոտով ընկած էդ նահանգով մեկ ծակեր ա ման գալիս  :LOL:  Ու էլի լիքը խոխմա բաներ… Բայց տենց բաները ախր լրացուցիչ կայֆ են ավելացնում, եթե շատ համը չեն հանում իհարկե… Թեթև տար բրո, կամ էլ վավերագրական կինոներ նայի… Իմիջայլոց Netflix-ում լիքը թույն վավերագրական կինոներ կան՝ գիտություն, հոգեբանություն, բնություն... մեկը մեկից լավը:

----------

Տրիբուն (12.01.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն հոպար ջան, բոլոր գեղարվեստական ֆիլմերում աբսուրդ կա ու կլինի, մեկում քիչ, մյուսում շատ: Տենց որ խորանանք կողքի սերիալում, որ քեզ շատ ա դուր եկել, էնքան խնդալու դրավգներ կան, ասենք անդրոիդների ամենամեծ սխալը կամ«տարօրինակ պահվածքը» մինչև 6-էպիզոդ, բաժակի մեջ ջուրը լցնելու ճշտության պրոբլեմն ա եղել (ու պիտի էդ անդրոիդը հաջաթով սև տղա լինի, տեստավորողն էլ՝ պաշտոնով կնիկ , վայթե էդ կինոյի ռեալ մարդիկ ավելի շատ գլիչներ ու բագեր ունեն, քան թե իրենց ստեղծած անդրոիդները: Կամ, որ մի 30 հոգով մի նահանգ աշխարհ են ստեղծել իրա արհեստական բնակչությամբ, ձիերով ու կովերով, ու մի դիրեկտոր ոտով ընկած էդ նահանգով մեկ ծակեր ա ման գալիս  Ու էլի լիքը խոխմա բաներ… Բայց տենց բաները ախր լրացուցիչ կայֆ են ավելացնում, եթե շատ համը չեն հանում իհարկե… Թեթև տար բրո, կամ էլ վավերագրական կինոներ նայի… Իմիջայլոց Netflix-ում լիքը թույն վավերագրական կինոներ կան՝ գիտություն, հոգեբանություն, բնություն... մեկը մեկից լավը:


Սաղ լավ ես ասում, բայց ես չեմ համոզվում  :LOL:  Հոպար, էս BB-ն դուրս եկել ա, բայց մեկա հիացած չեմ։ Ու հեչ համեմատելու չի կողքի սերալների հետ։ Վիկինգն ու Վեսթվոռլդը լեգենդ ու ֆանտաստիկա են - ինչքան ուզում ես երևակայությանդ զոռ տուր, կարաս նույնիսկ աբսուրդի հասցնես։ Բայց էս կինոն լրիվ յանի իրական կյանքն ա էլի, ու ենթադրում եմ, որ պիտի իրականությանն ավելի մոտ լինի։ Ինձ մի ճնշեք, ես վատ բան իրա մասին չեմ ասում, ես ծերից ծեր նայել եմ, ու շատ արագ, բայց տենց հիացական հեյ-ջան չեմ կարա ասեմ։ 

BB-ն անգույն կինոյա, լրիվ մոխրագույն, կամ ավելի շուտ անապատի ավազի գույն։ Այսինքն, իրա նպատակը էն չի, որ քեզ հիացնի տեսարաններով, գմփունով, գրաֆիկայով։ Հետևապես ինքը պիտի ուրիշ բան տա - սուր սյուժե, որը պիտի բացերից գրեթե զուրկ լինի։ 

Իսկ կողքի սերիալը, քեզ, among other things, նաև առաջարկում ա տեսարաններ, սիրունություն, լիքը դեմքեր, խառը ռակուրսներ, ու ինքը կարա սյուժեում մի քիչ թերանա, մի քանի տեղ էլ լյապեր ունենա, ու մեկա մնա գրավիչ։  

Կարճ կապեմ - BB-ն նայել եմ, բայց երկրորդ անգամ չեմ նայի։ Վիկինգն ու էս Վեսթվոռլդը կարող ա մի անգամ էլ նայեմ։ Իմ համար լավ կինոյի/սերիալի չափանիշներից մեկը, կասեի նույնիսկ գլխավորը, երկրորդ անգամ նայելու ցանկությունն ա։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Սաղ լավ ես ասում, բայց ես չեմ համոզվում  Հոպար, էս BB-ն դուրս եկել ա, բայց մեկա հիացած չեմ։ Ու հեչ համեմատելու չի կողքի սերալների հետ։ Վիկինգն ու Վեսթվոռլդը լեգենդ ու ֆանտաստիկա են - ինչքան ուզում ես երևակայությանդ զոռ տուր, կարաս նույնիսկ աբսուրդի հասցնես։ Բայց էս կինոն լրիվ յանի իրական կյանքն ա էլի, ու ենթադրում եմ, որ պիտի իրականությանն ավելի մոտ լինի։ Ինձ մի ճնշեք, ես վատ բան իրա մասին չեմ ասում, ես ծերից ծեր նայել եմ, ու շատ արագ, բայց տենց հիացական հեյ-ջան չեմ կարա ասեմ։ 
> 
> BB-ն անգույն կինոյա, լրիվ մոխրագույն, կամ ավելի շուտ անապատի ավազի գույն։ Այսինքն, իրա նպատակը էն չի, որ քեզ հիացնի տեսարաններով, գմփունով, գրաֆիկայով։ Հետևապես ինքը պիտի ուրիշ բան տա - սուր սյուժե, որը պիտի բացերից գրեթե զուրկ լինի։ 
> 
> Իսկ կողքի սերիալը, քեզ, among other things, նաև առաջարկում ա տեսարաններ, սիրունություն, լիքը դեմքեր, խառը ռակուրսներ, ու ինքը կարա սյուժեում մի քիչ թերանա, մի քանի տեղ էլ լյապեր ունենա, ու մեկա մնա գրավիչ։  
> 
> Կարճ կապեմ - BB-ն նայել եմ, բայց երկրորդ անգամ չեմ նայի։ Վիկինգն ու էս Վեսթվոռլդը կարող ա մի անգամ էլ նայեմ։ Իմ համար լավ կինոյի/սերիալի չափանիշներից մեկը, կասեի նույնիսկ գլխավորը, երկրորդ անգամ նայելու ցանկությունն ա։


Տիրբուն ջան, ես ԲԲ-ի շատ էպիզոդներ մի քանի անգամ նայելու ցանկություն եմ ունեցել ու որոշներն էլ նայել եմ, երբ ժամանակս ներել ա: Քո նշած բացերը ինձ համար շատ սարսափելի չեն, որ ես էդ կինոյից հիասթափվեմ, էնտեղ սկզբունքորեն փորփրենք, էլի լուրջ բացեր կգտնենք: Ֆիլմեր կան, որոնց մեջ գերազանց սցենարները, օպերատորական աշխատանքը, դերասանական խաղը ու գույները՝ գորշությունը, կամ ասենք վառվռունությունը,  որոշ մանր անտրամաբանություն ու անհամապատասխանություններ սարքում են ներելի ու աննկատելի, ու ԲԲ-ը ինձ համար դրանցից ա, եթե քեզ համար ամենակարևորը ԲԲ-ում սյուժեի փաստագրության մեջ փողերի հոսքն ա եղել, ասեմ, դու հնարավոր է չափազանց պրագմատիկ ես ու մանրախնդիր :Ճ Իսկ եթե լուրջ, ապա օքեյ ա չհավանելը, ֆիլմ նայելը երաժշտության, կամ սեքսի պես մի բան է, տրամադրությունից ու իրավիճակից կախված նախընտրությունները կարող են փոխվել :Ճ

----------

Աթեիստ (14.01.2017), Անվերնագիր (14.01.2017), Ռուֆուս (14.01.2017), Տրիբուն (14.01.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Քանի որ առանձին թեմա չկա, հանուն արդարության ստեղ ասեմ, որ Վիկինգների վերջին սեզոնի վերջին տաս էպիզոդը մի այլ կարգի քյուֆթած ա։

----------

Chilly (28.01.2017)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Քանի որ առանձին թեմա չկա, հանուն արդարության ստեղ ասեմ, որ Վիկինգների վերջին սեզոնի վերջին տաս էպիզոդը մի այլ կարգի քյուֆթած ա։


Ես կասեի վերջին 4 սեզոնի բոլոր էպիզոդներն են քյուֆթած։  :Tongue:

----------


## John

El Camino-ն հասցրե՞լ եք նայել։ Ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք։

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> El Camino-ն հասցրե՞լ եք նայել։ Ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք։


Ես սերիալը էս տարի նոր նայել եմ: Հենց նոր El Camino–ն նայեցի, մի տեսակ ոնց որ վեցերորդ սեզոնի ձգձգած առաջին սերիան լիներ։ Չգիտեմ էլի են պլանավորել նկարել թե չէ, բայց եթե մենակ էս ա լինելու ավելի լավ ա չլիներ  :Smile:

----------

John (14.10.2019)

----------

